

Jobs of 2030 - IsaacL
http://sciencesowhat.direct.gov.uk/future-jobs/future-jobs-what-might-you-be-doing

======
IsaacL
Quite interesting, though it seems that more than a few seem to be
extrapolations of current fads.

